# Intense Slopestyle VS. Giant Reign X.



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Another "what bike thread." I know, but I think it's mostly going to be a Maestro VS. VPP thread for me I think...

I am looking at these 2 frames really closely. I've ridden the Reign X in the parking lot and even though it was under-sprung for me, pedaled fine, bunnyhopped good, ect. ect. I haven't got any time on an SS but I like it's geometry on paper a little better. I do plan on doing a little climbing, but I'm sure I can get the seatpost extension I need on the SS as I've been riding a hardtail for years with very similar geometry and the same seat tube length. Besides geometry though, the suspension performance is really what I'm curious about.

Sooo, has anyone out there spent a reasonable amount of time on both of these bikes? Suspension performance is tantamount and I've read every bit of info on VPP I can. I've ridden Maesto bikes and I really like the way they work...

Just a trail ride is enough. Keep in mind that if the bike wasn't set up for your weight in the first place, be subjective. 

Otherwise, I'm comparing the 2 frames on these factors:

*Slopestyle.* 
USA made. 
More colors. 
CCDB option.

*Reign-X*
Maybe better suspension performance?
Anodized finish.
Lifetime warranty.

Discuss...


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

I'll let you know. I work at a giant dealer, I've demo'd a reign X a couple of times, and I owned a glory. I'm pretty familiar with a reign X. I'm not familiar with a SS.... yet...

teaser:


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

ive ridden a reign x and loved the meastro system, although i will say i never ridden a ss so i cant compare. Ill also say this, dont base your choice on the fact that the intense is USA made. Giant is the only asian brand that i would hold in the same regard as a USA made brand. Seriously, Giant make some of the nicest quality bikes in the world, crap cheap to, but huge on quality, look at the Glory's, Glory FR and Reigns, they dont skimp on quality or QC


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Is price a deciding factor? Cause there's a huge premium to pay for Intense. For the sheer sake of bang for the buck, I'd go with the Reign X...the bike is super versatile, light, and slays trails. I wish I could give you a more in-depth comparison between the two but I only got the low down on the Reign X. 

Sorry for the typical MTBR answer...although I don't OWN a Reign X...yet...


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Just get the SS already!!!! you know you want it.

It is the perfect step up from your bottlerocket. has the extra squish, same geo, VPP suspension and handles everything it can. It also has a 1" longer seatpost than the BR so you should be able to get the seatpost extension.
The only downside that you will hear everywhere is the low bb on the SS which means you hit the pedals sometimes on the really rocky uphills. at the same time it is super stable and rails the corners.

I haven't tried a reign x but would love to.

you should check out ebay there is a new large SS for 1650 buy it now!!!! thats a pretty sweet deal or try and get one from chainlove.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for the replys so far guys. :thumbsup: 

Nobody has to sell me on the Reign X and Giant in general. Nick summed it up best, and since I spend a fair amount of time selling Giants to people, there's no doubt that for a large company they trump all the others...

Cost? Well, yeah there's a significant price difference between frames but I'm willing to go the extra step for the SS based on a few factors. Mostly I realize that any domestic frame is going to have quite an inflated price compared to Giant, but I'm willing to pay extra for it. (Too many outsourced jobs, bad economy, blah blah blah...  Don't get me started...)

Also, I have an eye for detail and the "bling" that the SS shows just appeals to me.  

Bottom line: I've only ridden a couple VPP bikes and that is the only thing holding me back from the SS. I like Maestro quite a bit and I've been around enough people who've had them to know it's awesome... The VPP's I've been on aren't even in the same category as the SS, not to mention they were set up for people who were 20 lbs. lighter than me... I have nothing to go on.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Would you consider the SX Trail? 

If it were me, I'd go for the Giant or the Specialized. Intense's quality control is pretty notorious...


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> Would you consider the SX Trail?
> 
> If it were me, I'd go for the Giant or the Specialized. Intense's quality control is pretty notorious...


Can't get Specialized... SX trails have always appealed to me though. (Except for the first one's with the goofy Progressive shock...)

Of what's available to me, I've narrowed it down to these 2 frames. Intense does have a bad rap, but lately they're much better based on what I've read here, and a friend who got a Tracer VP that was dialed.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

First impressions of the SS are pretty sweet. I like it more then my buddys SX Trail, but I've never been a huge fan of the SX Trail


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey Cliffy, After all the help you gave me when considering a bottlerocket, i hope i can return the favour by giving you some advice on the SS.
I too was looking at the Reign X, but it just never seemed to be quite the bike i wanted it to be. I'm not a huge fan of the 'look' of Giants, and i'd never used the Maestro system so that steered me away abit, but more so was that it seemed too mcuh of an all-rounder for me. Master of none as they say. 
The SS has blown me away, its such a great fun bike, and does pretty much exactly what i wanted it to do: Great jumper, really feel like your 'in' the bike, not on it, confidence inspiring when in the air. It rails corners amazingly, but that low BB is a bit of a **** on DH, but its brilliant fun on DH and i started racing this season and its a blast already, just makes you a better rider, more choosy with the lines etc, not a huge holdback at all. Its great fun on the 4X and dirt trails, and brilliant on singletrack, although not built for the tight techy stuff so much as its a bit slack for that maybe, plus i have a totem which makes it slacker again.
Pedalling is good, i'll say no more than that. It wasn't designed for epic climbs, and in the granny gear there is definite feedback, which feels weird, but my shock is slightly undersprung which adds to the effect. It still gets me up hills fine and better than many full-sus bikes i've ridden. I was pretty impressed considering the kind of burly bike it is, and certainly wouldn't say it was a draw-back, its a bonus its pretty good on the pedalling side.
I'd say you'd be happier in the long run with the SS, but i've never ridden a ReignX....
....i do think they look a little dull in the flesh, the colors are limited, and they are more common. (Jeez, listen to me - like any of them are good reason to choose a bike....!)
I wanted the bike of my dreams, and the SS was it, the Giant is just a little run of the mill.
I argue this point may times, i think most bikes do the job they are designed for pretty well, most suspension systems work pretty good, and are merely different in their execution. SO, deciding factors to me are different things like looks, suitability for the riding i do mostly, and the warm glow that you get from the right bike. That for me was the SS i don't regret it one bit. I think i'd have regretted the Reign, always wishing i'd gone for the SS.
WOW. almost none of my opinion is based on riding, sorry, i have ridden many bikes and never found one that i thought was crap, because i'd never buy a bike that didn't get rave reviews. Thats my first port-of-call, and the SS had that, plus it looks great, is built well, and felt great in the shop. Giant frames bored me in the flesh. I'm not gonna buy something that bores me.
ANyway, sorry for the pointless rant, just trying to instill some of the enthusiasm for the SS that i have. Its awesome. Get one.


----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

If we only speak about performance there is no way the extra $$ for the intense is worth it. 
I would no be surprised if the giant even has better quality...
But, when you stand in the que to the shuttle and everybody stares and want your bike. That´s where the extra money pays back!!


----------



## BillT (Dec 24, 2003)

The SS is a complete no-brainer if you watch Chainlove religiously and pick one up for $1200 like many people have lately.


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

The Reign X (now called Glory 0/1?) gets me everytime...it just seems perfect! Does it also use a 7.875 x 2.25 shock like the SS?


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

coiler8 said:


> The Reign X (now called Glory 0/1?) gets me everytime...it just seems perfect! Does it also use a 7.875 x 2.25 shock like the SS?


Uhhhhhhhh. No. No it is not called the glory0/1. If you take the time to look at giants website, they are completely different bikes. One is the ultimate freeride big huck bike, the other is a AM/FR/SS bike. Very different frame feel, the suspension is fairly similar, but the ride is pretty radically different.

Anyway, my roommate got his SS frame off chainlove, which is the only reason that the reignX and it are comparable. No offense to intense, they're one of my favorite bike companies and the SS itself is one of my favorite bikes, but the reign X is an incredibly nice bike at a very good price for a complete. The SS is frame only. off chainlove, the total cost is probably about the same, maybe even in favor of the SS. (if it is, I'd go for the SS). If you're not buying from chainlove I'd buy the reign X. From a money stand point, neither frame is enough nicer then the other to justify a large extra expense. The reignX pedals better (in both the granny and big ring) and so far I feel like it has a little better traction. The SS has slightly lower slacker geometry, which is a big draw for me, since it makes it a little nicer in the steeps. It also feels a little more "poppy" for lack of better word, and definitely feels more progressive.

If traction and pedaling with great build quality and a good helping of a smooth jumping bike are the name of the game, I'd go with the reignx. If slightly more poppyness of lips, a little more progressiveness, and slightly better geometry is your goal, I'd go with the SS.

We'll see how I feel after a couple months of riding and have time to discover the quirks. Can't say anything about the flexiness aspect because my roommate is running 9mm QR in the rear and hasn't gotten a 12x135 hub yet. We'll see how that goes when he gets it set up.


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

Oops.


----------



## dagmz6s (Sep 25, 2007)

I was actually going through the same dilemma, I opted for the ReignX after hearing/reading about VPP and some other small quirks regarding flex, the rear dropouts, BB height. plus the cost factor, I saw chainlove SS's pop up a lot and I was actually hoping it would get another 5% off and then I would have jumped on it. In the end, what did it for me was that I got a brand new 08 Reign X from a giant dealer near me for $900. Even with chainlove the SS couldnt touch that.


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

I vote for the reign X. Sweet little bike, it is more of a mini-dh sled that can still pedal very well. I have had the original since 07' I have mine down to 33lbs with full coil setup. If you are more trail oriented i say Reign X. if you want a more pop/jump bike go for the SS. I have ridden an SS in the parking lot, the suspension didnt feel as "deep" as my reign x. Wait till the new 2010 reign x if you can, gonna be a big change other wise you could pick up an 09 for 800-900 frame!


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Man, so much for the "I'll make a thread to help my decision" idea. It's not any easier...

Yeah I had a Bottlerocket. It was awesome in the handling department, but lacking in the suspension for my style of riding. I loved jumping it, but that's the only time the suspension felt like it worked. When I was ripping trail, it was like a hardtail unless I pumped the turns or was constanly bunnyhopping it... It was no good in chop/brake bump/babyhead sections that I liked to rip AFAP.  Ultimatly I kicked it down to my friends son and he's stoked. Based on that expierence, I'm wondering how the SS is at speed. I'm familier with Maestro; I swear you pick up speed when you hit bumps with it...

So, the search for a Bottlerocket with benefits began! In the meantime I've been destroying the environment with a Rocky Flatline. I say destroying, because It's a full on DH bike and I run over everything with it. I've thought about changing it's spec. to a single crown with a shorter shock to make it more playful, but ultimatly I want to keep it set up resort style for when things get really dicey. (Perfect Whistler bike BTW.)

My plans for this new bike is to build from the frame up. Currently the Reign X frameset is the "0" model that comes in a gold annodize color. (Not too sure I can rock gold; cue SirMixalot.) Honestly, vanity is playing a small part in my decision... This is where the SS has the edge for sure.  

I have all the parts I took off the Bottlerocket: Red Hadleys on 823's, Saint brakes and cranks, XO derailleur, ect. ect. I'll have to pick up a few other things based on the final frame decision. I do plan on running a Lyric soloair. I had a Boxxer WC and liked it quite well... I sold it though as it didn't inspire confidence in really rough rock garden stuff. Too twisty! The suspension worked fine though. I don't plan on sending a Lyric through the type of rocks I DH on...

I'm really curious to hear more impressions Will... What fork is that on your friends bike? Looks like a 55. (What's the axel to crown?) Some real geometry measurements off his bike would be cool. :thumbsup: 

Orange-Goblin and climbingbubba, Thanks for the feedback...


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Well, I recently came back to the Bottlerocket. Went from the BR to the Blindside to the Izimu and now back to the BR. The BR does what I want it to do. Will a Reign X or a SS be better ofer the chop? Yep, no doubt. Will those bikes jump and handle like a BR? Nope, for the same reasons those bikes are better over bumps they are worse in the jumps (I didn't say bad, just not as good as the BR). The RX rides so nice in the bumps it is awesome. Like you can pedal full out in a rock garden nice. But the Maestro pretty much eats any pop off of jumps. You really have to work to get it airborne, both a good and a bad thing. Haven't ridden an SS but based on what I've heard from Err and climbingbubba it's awesome. Err did tell me that it flatten lips a bit but still jumps well. He described it as a mini-DH bike that you can pedal. It sounds like that's what you are looking for Uncle Cliffy.

For now I'm going to live with the BR's shortcomings due to it's amazing performance in other aspects. I'll just have to go faster over the chop so that I feel it less LOL.


----------



## dagmz6s (Sep 25, 2007)

Im actually going from a bottlerocket as well, the jumping doesnt really bother me a whole lot, I have no problems with working for something plus Im not a big jumper as it is. speed jumping stuff, yeah, but just big jumps not my thing. its all about what fits your riding style the best and for me, the Reign X sounds like it will be everything I wanted the bottlerocket to be.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Cliffy, i'll try and expand on the SS's riding capabilities to help you make your choice.

I bought my SS to jump, trailride and get into DH and to be an evolutional step from my Orange 5 (single pivot).
The VPP has meant no more brake stuttering trhough bumpy corners, no more chop through rock gardens, and no more bouncing around on roots. The VPP IMHO has been a absolutely briiliant system, giving me so much more confidence through the rough stuff and allowing to focus more on the fastest line, not the smoothest!
I am running a Totem Solo Air, and at the moment its the weak point for DH, so i am getting the Internals swapped out for Coil, after trying my friends 888 coils which were pretty amazing i have to say!!!
The SS feels great on DH trails, if not quite as 'plough-through' as a few of my friends bikes i've ridden like the Kona Stinky/Stab (With floating brake!!), but its way better to jump, putting me in such a great position in the air, no buck, no twicth, just smooth air. ANd because the bikes so compact and tucked, it feels easy to move around int he air, so its easy to lay flat and tweak for style.
The Low BB is a bugger in the really rough stuff, but this doesn't bother me so much as its the low BB that makes it great fun elsewhere. 
As my only bike there are some compromises i had to make, but its important to make sure the compromises suit your riding, and they do with the SS.
I have considered a Socom/M6 or similar, but only as an additional bike which would mean the SS becoming a bit more trail friendly and not using it for DH, but i don't think its worth the extra saving i'd have to do, the SS is just so much fun, and i'm still plenty faster than alot of the guys i race against on big plough rigs anyway, and the SS makes DH tracks alot of fun, if not quite as fast in the same hands.
I find myself picking more creative routes on trails, to make use of the SS's great fun feel, finding twisty switchbacks, and 90 degree drops etc.
I feel like the 6.5" is way more, i've yet to bottom it out (that i've noticed), and not having 8-9" means it far better at steep. lippy jumps as combat kinda mentioned.
The SS is pretty much the Bottlerocket with a bit more travel, and better behaviour in the rough stuff.
It has been perfect for me, and a better choice than the bottlerocket, whcih came a close second, because i am really into racing DH (For fun, not to win) now and the SS is very capable if not quite the pure-bred DH sled.
I really do think its the bike for you, from what i've read in this and other posts from you.

Just as a little aside, UK Freeride Legend Chris Smith has just left Giant to be signed to Corsair, and amongst his classic sponser-changing blurb, he did say he was really happy to be riding a dedictaed Freeride bike, (In the crown/Maelstrom) and Slopestyle bike (konig) than having to adapt something not really built for the job (He rode a Reign X heavily modified) so it seems he never flt that the Reign X was enough of a freeride bike, more of a AM bike trying hard.

I'm not sure how much water that holds, but though it was interesting. If you can get a Chainlove SS then your laughing too, (Get the Firefox plugin that tracks and alerts you of the chainlove deals, its awesome, i got it from their website).

Wish you the best of luck finding the bike of your dreams (i think its the SS!!)

Cheers


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Orange-Goblin said:


> The SS is pretty much the Bottlerocket with a bit more travel, and better behaviour in the rough stuff.


I mean no offense by this O-G so don't take it as such. How much seat time do you have on a BR? The SS is not a Bottlerocket with more travel. It does behave better in the rough stuff because of the virtual pivot suspension, probably pedals better too but it will also not be as good in some aspects. For those same reasons it will not feel anything like the BR. I'm not saying the BR is superior by any means. Many people would prefer the SS others the BR even if they looked exactly the same. The SS is more versatile for sure. Uncle Cliffy is looking for that so the SS is the best choice for him. I honestly think he'd like a Maelstrom even more but his current parts won't fit so it is out of the running.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

combatkimura said:


> I mean no offense by this O-G so don't take it as such. How much seat time do you have on a BR? The SS is not a Bottlerocket with more travel. It does behave better in the rough stuff because of the virtual pivot suspension, probably pedals better too but it will also not be as good in some aspects. For those same reasons it will not feel anything like the BR. I'm not saying the BR is superior by any means. Many people would prefer the SS others the BR even if they looked exactly the same. The SS is more versatile for sure. Uncle Cliffy is looking for that so the SS is the best choice for him. I honestly think he'd like a Maelstrom even more but his current parts won't fit so it is out of the running.


No offence taken Combat. I have never ridden the bottlerocket, sorry if that was misleading. Pretty sure Cliffy knows i've never ridden the BR as he helped advised me when considering one.
I meant what i said in the sense that they have similar geometries and are suited to similar riding. But the extra travel and Vpp means the SS pedals a little better and is better in the rough stuff, i imagine!!! 
I don't think its necessarily a better bike, just better for me. The Bottlerocket is awesome from what i hear, and unmatched for smooth rail riding, jumping, cornering etc, but for a more freeride oriented bike the SS adds those extra bits, but undoubtedly compromises on some of the BR's feel. 
I did not mean to say the SS is better than the BR at all, sorry if thats how it sounded, i just meant for the type of riding it sounds like cliffy wants to do!!
Maelstrom is a good idea, it looks great, and seems like the right kind of setup, but i'm not convinced by the maybe-over-engineered suspension system??? I could be wrong!
Chris SMith, newly sponsored rider seems pretty stoked about them!!


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey Cliffy...well, you already know about the GRX and you confusion over the Intense SS somewhat understandable, yet the ISS is really not as dailed as it could be at this point in time and Giant is bringing the new Glory as well as the new GRX out for 2010. So if I were you, I would invest more time in...well, time...!The waiting may pay off here because the new models are the shiz and would blits the ISS, especially the newer GRX and its tweeks. Ha ha ha..confuse your choice more...? Sorry!

I have ridden a few Intenses and owned them aswell and I am not a big fan nor of the price, that being said though, I have not ridden the new ISS yet...yet! The grapevine is rife with an assortment of replies but at the end of the day, just like your bottle rocket, the ISS is a very specific bike and is in no way as flexible as the GRX as you can imagine.

On a tech side, again I have not ridden the ISS so I can not really make an educated statement as to what it is like, only a paper comparison, which I am sure you have already done.

I would wait until 2010 my friend, it will pay off.:thumbsup:



Uncle Cliffy said:


> Man, so much for the "I'll make a thread to help my decision" idea. It's not any easier...
> 
> Yeah I had a Bottlerocket. It was awesome in the handling department, but lacking in the suspension for my style of riding. I loved jumping it, but that's the only time the suspension felt like it worked. When I was ripping trail, it was like a hardtail unless I pumped the turns or was constanly bunnyhopping it... It was no good in chop/brake bump/babyhead sections that I liked to rip AFAP.  Ultimatly I kicked it down to my friends son and he's stoked. Based on that expierence, I'm wondering how the SS is at speed. I'm familier with Maestro; I swear you pick up speed when you hit bumps with it...
> 
> ...


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Sim2u's post was expected! (I was waiting for you to say exactly what you said... :lol: )

Me and my boss are anxiously awaiting what the new Giants are going to turn out like. He's on a 2006 Switch and has been holding out for the new models. (I had a 2006 Switch too BTW.) Me on the other hand, not so patient. I want to maximize this season as I won't be able to travel much since my normal line of work is very, very slow. I am wanting a bike that will be more versatile to the riding in my digs... The Flatline is fine, but mostly like driving a tank down mainstreet on my trails... 

Speaking of waiting, I had my eye on the Maelstrom last year. I had parts that would fit and everything, but we all know that story... Not bagging on the Corsairs, they want their product dialed, but I didn't want to wait. Whistler was calling and the Flatline slayed that place and then some...










My tax refund is in the mail, so I'll be deciding one way or the other soon...


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Win WIn, I have no experience on either, so my post is really pretty worthless.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

He he he...you know me, I am not biast at all...!?

I was about to say {type} something, when I suddenly looked at your sweet pic and all train of thought departed from my mind quicker than Sarah PainIN from common sense...Ah yeah, maximizing the sea*S*on. For me, the season is totally OVER even before it bagan (knee Op from snowboarding), so no riding at all for about a year at minimal. In that sense I have plenty of time to wait now with less pressure to find THE bike I needed for this years race season.

I know EXACTLY how you feel about the waiting issue though.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Damn. It's been a few days now and I'm pretty sure Chainlove sold the shlt out of the SS.:sad: That really was a killer deal...

If I want the SS, I'll have to ditch my big bike. Anybody want a Flatline cheap?


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Have Faith Cliffy, they been putting them up intermittently for months now. I reckon they've got more......


----------



## BillT (Dec 24, 2003)

If you want to check on stock, go to www.backcountry.com and see how many they have. Last I checked, they had over 90. Backcountry is the main store and they move product to their outlet site as well as to Chainlove. Also, checking Backcountry site is a good way to see what might be coming to chainlove in the future.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

BillT said:


> If you want to check on stock, go to www.backcountry.com and see how many they have. Last I checked, they had over 90. Backcountry is the main store and they move product to their outlet site as well as to Chainlove. Also, checking Backcountry site is a good way to see what might be coming to chainlove in the future.


I must have hit a bad link yesterday cause they didn't have any listed. They're in today though... Only large available was works, but that's cool... :thumbsup:

Don't have my taxes back yet so the credit card's gonna be sweatin' if Chainlove pops it up again... Wish I had Firefox.


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't know how durable the SS is, BUT take it from a guy who rides hard but takes care of his stuff too.

The Reign X has pinner little biotch bearings at the main rocker pivot. 

Mine are looking at the second replacement in the last 1 year. Even the enduro bearings (which are supposed to be the best) are going crunchy. 

The rest of the frame can take abuse and it rides amazingly well, but beware that you will be replacing bearings pretty often if it's ridden how it likes to be ridden. 

Cue all of the Reign X fanboys with their "Mine are just fine after 1 billion years of riding!" replies. They obviously don't ride it hard enough or are just so smooth they could be riding a Walmart special with no issues. 

In the end the Reign bikes are going to require more maintenance than other bikes in a similar category. I have other frames that have lasted for years with no bearing issues and the same abuse level. 

Is it worth it? Maybe to you. I probably wouldn't buy another one, unless they came with larger bearings.


Edit: One more thing. I would imagine the SS has more shock options. I don't think they all can fit in the RX frame.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Maybe this will help  
This is 2 of the ways my SS has looked. Works is the current setup it weighs 34 pounds even and rides amazing and its even a large in works.

The orange one was mine before i decided to slim it out for more AM/light FR stuff and build a DH bike. still ony 36 pounds

you know you want one.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

YoPawn said:


> I don't know how durable the SS is, BUT take it from a guy who rides hard but takes care of his stuff too.
> 
> The Reign X has pinner little biotch bearings at the main rocker pivot.
> 
> ...


Funny you mention that. This guy brought his bike in last summer that was totally blown out. He had a regular Reign with the pierced downtube (05? 06?) and I can't really remember a more neglected suspension bike... The bearings were all frozen and some didn't even have balls anymore.  He had to order an entire re-build kit and if I remember right, that was $120. (Different kit than the RX...)

I think he enjoyed washing his bike more than riding it though. It was in really good shape otherwise. Obviously, this can happen to any bike. I'm still waking up in a sweat remembering my Ventana's frozen bearings from a Whistler trip. I had to press out and replace/re-grease every bearing. :madmax:

Either of these bikes can have serious bearing issues if you don't stay on top of it. Enduro Maxx bearings come with the worst grease I've ever seen. If ANY water gets in the bearing it seems to flush the grease out! If I get an SS, I've been thinking about a complete tear-down to grease the bearings with Shaeffers red moly grease! Good stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

climbingbubba said:


> Maybe this will help
> This is 2 of the ways my SS has looked. Works is the current setup it weighs 34 pounds even and rides amazing and its even a large in works.
> 
> The orange one was mine before i decided to slim it out for more AM/light FR stuff and build a DH bike. still ony 36 pounds
> ...


Dude, you must think I don't know how to use the search here... I've read about all your bikes. 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> I must have hit a bad link yesterday cause they didn't have any listed. They're in today though... Only large available was works, but that's cool... :thumbsup:
> 
> Don't have my taxes back yet so the credit card's gonna be sweatin' if Chainlove pops it up again... Wish I had Firefox.


Go get Firefox already.........!!!?

While the issue has been raised about bearings, i'd like to add that my SS has had absolutely no problems with bearings, after nearly 10 months of wet-weather DH, FR, 4X and trail riding and zero maintenance. Can't speak for the ReignX, but the SS rocks.

Love that Orange one below, i'm looking to powder-coat mine as Pearl white is now orange-blotchy-white, that Orange has me thinking..........!


----------



## BillT (Dec 24, 2003)

It looks like they have 99 more to sell. They were sitting in the outlet site for a while for about $1700 but recently they moved them back to the regular site for full price. I'm sure it is a matter of time before they put them back on chainlove and move them out the door.


----------



## dagmz6s (Sep 25, 2007)

I think once they are out of the outlet, they dont get back up on Chainlove. Trust me, i was watching them too and what it made it easier for me to pull the trigger on the Reign X was the fact that they would most likely not be back on Chainlove soon.


----------



## BillT (Dec 24, 2003)

I think they'll be back on as they are showing 99 in stock. I followed the inventory pretty closely and they didn't sell a single one at full price and only 2 or so at the $1600 price and just about all of the ones they posted for $1200 which was roughly 30. If they want to move it, they'll be back.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Dude, you must think I don't know how to use the search here... I've read about all your bikes.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


thanks, make me feel dumb jerk!!! :sad:


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey, you knew it was going to be me...SO.................CUE! 

Seriously though, you think you are perhaps the only chap on here who happens to own a GRX and ride it hard Hope not!:eekster:

Take it from a person who rides hard in reality almost every weekend (or did before a knee joint lapse), races and rides hard with all the abuse in check to assert that fact. I would say that replacing bearings after a hard season is NORMAL, or do you expect them to last years after continuous trail thumpings...?

Yet, in saying that, I do agree with you as do others regarding the smaller-ish bearings.:thumbsup:



YoPawn said:


> I don't know how durable the SS is, BUT take it from a guy who rides hard but takes care of his stuff too.
> 
> The Reign X has pinner little biotch bearings at the main rocker pivot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes yes, too true cliffy, AND...the *



Shaeffers red moly grease

Click to expand...

* actually spelt like "S*c*haeffers red moly grease", is GREAT stuff there matey. I have that stuff sent to me from the states.:thumbsup:

Linky



Uncle Cliffy said:


> Funny you mention that. This guy brought his bike in last summer that was totally blown out. He had a regular Reign with the pierced downtube (05? 06?) and I can't really remember a more neglected suspension bike... The bearings were all frozen and some didn't even have balls anymore.  He had to order an entire re-build kit and if I remember right, that was $120. (Different kit than the RX...)
> 
> I think he enjoyed washing his bike more than riding it though. It was in really good shape otherwise. Obviously, this can happen to any bike. I'm still waking up in a sweat remembering my Ventana's frozen bearings from a Whistler trip. I had to press out and replace/re-grease every bearing. :madmax:
> 
> Either of these bikes can have serious bearing issues if you don't stay on top of it. Enduro Maxx bearings come with the worst grease I've ever seen. If ANY water gets in the bearing it seems to flush the grease out! If I get an SS, I've been thinking about a complete tear-down to grease the bearings with *Shaeffers red moly grease*! Good stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

climbingbubba said:


> thanks, make me feel dumb jerk!!! :sad:


Well, let's see. Here's my tally: Owned Bottlerocket? Check. Wanted Nicolai? Check. Want SS? Check. 

Sorry I hurt your feelings you bike snob. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Am I missing something there...you two sound like mates?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Not to burst anyone's bubble right now. 
But why limit yourself to those two frames? 

I rode a Reign X and it felt like poop. Dirty, hair filled, poop. Never spent any time on a SS so I cannot say nothing good or bad. 

But I can say, that a 6point frame with a short shock also looks like it would fit your bill perfectly. Bottom bracket sits just a hair above 13" and HTA is at a clean 66 degrees. Still with 6.3" of rear suspension and the ability to put a Totem or 66 up front. As well as fitting the bill the frames are silly cheap right now.

With the set up Im running right now it will be in the high 33lb range. Which is almost to light for my taste. (Deemax's now, whith MTX's it was high 34lb's) 

Just from the ride quality (suspension...) I would rather ride a 6point hands down over a Reign.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Sim2u said:


> Yes yes, too true cliffy, AND...the actually spelt like "S*c*haeffers red moly grease", is GREAT stuff there matey. I have that stuff sent to me from the states.:thumbsup:
> 
> Linky


Thanks. I haven't spelled it right for a while now...


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

motormonkeyr6 
EastBaySteez

 
Join Date: Sep 2006
Posts: 4,063

Its not that the GRX is poop, its just that you have Dave W seriously crammed up the southern end of your posterior which limits your ability to judge a bike on its own merrits. K/D, its all good.

But it is good to see that you have matched your sun glasses with the color of your bikes frame and that your jumper, which also maches your sunnies...nice. Maybe when your finished with Dave, you could help me with the laundry matey...? he he he


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Sim2u said:


> Its not that the GRX is poop, its just that you have Dave W seriously crammed up the southern end of your posterior which limits your ability to judge a bike on its own merrits. K/D, its all good.
> 
> But it is good to see that you have matched your sun glasses with the color of your bikes frame and that your jumper, which also maches your sunnies...nice. Maybe when your finished with Dave, you could help me with the laundry matey...? he he he


Did you not read what I wrote man? I have ridden a Reign X as well as a Glory and a Trance(which straight up rips and I would have no problem riding one)

The Reign didnt feel right. Granted I only spent two hours in the saddle of the bike, but I never felt comfortable on it. The only reason I picked up the 6point frame was because I got a killer deal on it. I was seconds away from buying a 07 Enduro. By no means am I loyal to DW and his suspension design, I ride what feels right.

I absolutely hate how the Sunday rides.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah the Sunday IS a different feel than what most expect when the recent and obvious juxtapositions come down the drain as such for the Sunday and GRX, P.I.C, meastro. But I would'nt go as far as to say that I hate Sundays, they are a great bike, great bike...just not my cup-o-tea.

I agree with you that the GRX and the SS are not the only 2 bikes on the planet that would suit his criteria here either, there are many...well, more than a few at any rate.

I have owned alot of bikes and I am not brand loyal to any one company - although I adamantly refuse to either buy a specialized or a cannondale; like you, I ride what feels good for me, which is really a floating perception of reality when compiled info is laid out on the doorstep for peeps to read what is good or not from a more refined POV.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for the posts guys, but I've already read enough DW vs. Giant threads...

Motor: The 6 Point is a dialed ride and in the right hands kills it. A local racer was sponsored by Fluidride last year and got 3rd in Downieville on one. He also came up with a way to put XT cranks on one. Great frame, but I'm looking for better CS.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Thanks for the posts guys, but I've already read enough DW vs. Giant threads...


I didnt know you could read enough DW vs. Giant threads? :???:


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Ha ha ha...there ARE MANY MANY MANY of them. Its, well...they're not ALL on this forum. But, there are enough on this one alone though.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

I try to take everything in *moderation.*


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

except drinking...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2005)

To me the SS is a very fun bike- actually it has been my do it all bike. I've raced it DH in our local series- used it for trail rides in the mornings- done drops on it- DJ- and ridden some skinnies. The bike pedals very well, absorbs bumps well, and if using it to DJ, it definitely needs to be set up stiffer than 25% sag. 




And another bike you might want to consider is the Corsair Konig- that bike is freakin' awesome- I just had the opportunity to demo one- and I liked it so much I had to buy it:thumbsup:


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Well, let's see. Here's my tally: Owned Bottlerocket? Check. Wanted Nicolai? Check. Want SS? Check.
> 
> Sorry I hurt your feelings you bike snob. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


oh i see where this is going, you dont hate me, you idolize me!!!!!

if thats the case you better save more money cause my SS is getting a Jedi friend :thumbsup:


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Here here Eric, I am currently mine in the local DH series, as well as the local 4X (!!!) and use it for trails, big huck stuff, Northshore (Including skinnies)!

Don't do many XC epics, as build is around 37lbs, totems etc and i'm unfit and lazy.

There are so many nice bikes coming out, and i'm tempted to get a new one, but no matter what i research, nothing seems to be able to beat my SS for versatility and fun!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Uncle cliffy, I haven't forgotten this thread. I had one "ride" on the SS in which i climbed 4-5 miles of steep fireroad (we had been drinking the night before and my roommate wasn't feeling so hot, so I offered to switch bikes with him. I was on an Sworks enduro with a command post which climbed a bit better). Unfortunately when we got to the top we noticed a pivot bolt in the top link was missing, so he started hiking back down trying to find it. He did eventually find it, but after all that he didn't even get his first ride on it, or a chance to feel it ripping the descents. 

Since I watched him physically check the pivot bolts when he built it, and then again in the parking lot 2 days after having built it (without a ride in between), having a pivot bolt fall out on the first ride wasn't the best. Thumbs down to intense on that one, but he got loctite on them now and that shouldn't be a problem. Either way there will be a close eye on them in the future. 

Anyway, second attempt at a ride, he loved it (I was at work and didn't get to try) but after the first run his 55 ata decided to piss on him (again) and the tst damper got hydrolock and the ata cart got stick down (not wind down). Unless the fork comes back with a new rc3 cart to replace the tst, he will be deliberating on what fork to buy for it, and probably end up picking up a 36vanRC2. Either way, getting this bike up and running hasn't been the smoothest sailing of ships. Since I haven't actually gone down a single hill on it, and the only jumps to speak of were little [email protected] jumps, I'll hold off on actual ride until it is up and running. 

Plus, I've heard from a couple people who had trouble with constantly loosening bearings in reignX's (though never had that problem with my glory, which I'm fairly sure uses different hardwear) and in all fairness to intense, he DIDN"T check to see the bolts had been loctited, I'm not gonna fault intense (too much) on this one. Just sh1tty luck really. 

update will probably be in a couple weeks, since he's a bit low on money right now and I doubt the fork will return with an rc3 cart.

edit: oh, as far as climbing, if you are going to be doing alot, the reign X climbs significantly better. Well, more specifically, my Glory 0 pedaled significantly better (both setup 36x32 for the climbs) and I remember the reign x going up more easily then my glory. Meastro is definitely a more active suspension under pedaling, with literally oodles of traction. Plus, the SS feels alot lower and slacker, which I was a huge fan of, but it meant it climbed like sh1t. Pick your poison, a more inbetween bike for all around climbing+descending, or a straight short travel ripper.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

climbingbubba said:


> oh i see where this is going, you dont hate me, you idolize me!!!!!
> 
> if thats the case you better save more money cause my SS is getting a Jedi friend :thumbsup:


I just helped my buddy install some new Saints on a Jedi... Sweet bike. He hasn't ridden it much but he's pretty excited about it. He bought it on a whim because Bender (yeah, *that *Bender.) told us they were sweet and could hook him up.


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

climbingbubba,
Why did you change the routing of your cables when you switched the paint?
I am getting ready to start building my SS and am looking for the best cable set up.
Thanks,
Eric


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

I went down to virgin to the old redbull rampage site a few weeks ago and had my newly built up socom and 2 other kids had canfield jedi's. one of them let me ride his for a while and i was blown away. obviously enough to sell my socom i just built to get one. 
Plus im getting a good deal on Chris Canfields frame. He is selling it to me as soon as the 09's arrive.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

rugbyred said:


> climbingbubba,
> Why did you change the routing of your cables when you switched the paint?
> I am getting ready to start building my SS and am looking for the best cable set up.
> Thanks,
> Eric


cause routing it through the top is a pain in the :ciappa:

if you want it to look good and not rub on stuff along the top tube you would have to disconnect your disc brake caliper, run the line, then put it back together and rebleed it. unless you have smaller calipers like juicy's. at very least you would have to remove the pivot bolts which are a pain and then you risk them coming loose. then if you have to take your brake off for some reason you have to reverse the whole process.

the downtube routing took me 2 minutes to do. the toptube done ghetto took me an hour and i still wasn't happy with it.


----------



## Summit (Mar 25, 2004)

BillT said:


> I think they'll be back on as they are showing 99 in stock. I followed the inventory pretty closely and they didn't sell a single one at full price and only 2 or so at the $1600 price and just about all of the ones they posted for $1200 which was roughly 30. If they want to move it, they'll be back.


They will be back on Chainlove, don't worry.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

One of the bearing caps (Upper link) was really loose after a morning of DH runs, and a mate spotted it on the uplift, which was a good job, as if it had come out during the run, it could have been VERy nasty!

But in fairness i'd pretty much never checked em before riding, and as far as i can see they weren't locktited. Lesson learnt, check over everything before riding, takes seconds, could save you going to hospital!!!!


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

climbingbubba,
Thanks for the reply. I figured I would run the cables along the toptube when I replaced the spring as the stock one is not firm enough for my weight.
Speaking of spring weights, what are people using if you weigh around 220lbs with gear? 
Eric


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

rugbyred said:


> climbingbubba,
> Thanks for the reply. I figured I would run the cables along the toptube when I replaced the spring as the stock one is not firm enough for my weight.
> Speaking of spring weights, what are people using if you weigh around 220lbs with gear?
> Eric


just make sure to re-locktite the top pivot bolts with blue locktite or it will come loose.

as for spring weight im sitting at 175 - 180 with gear and run a #425 which is absolutely perfect. i got lucky and scored one of the progressive titanium coils that was in #25 incraments. im sitting right about %33 sag as well.

for you probably around #500 would work.


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for the info.
I used the TF Tuned spring calculator and they suggested a 550-600lbs spring.
Another another note, if you still have a 36 on your SS, what height is your BB (where do you measure it from,ground to bottom of BB or middle)?
Eric


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

rugbyred said:


> Thanks for the info.
> I used the TF Tuned spring calculator and they suggested a 550-600lbs spring.
> Another another note, if you still have a 36 on your SS, what height is your BB (where do you measure it from,ground to bottom of BB or middle)?
> Eric


550-600 sounds high but im not sure since i don't weigh that much.

I have the 36 talas with a regular headset (not a flush one) and the BB height is about 13.6" from ground to Center of the BB.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Grrrrrr...

I've been watching Chainlove like a hawk, but I feel like I'm morphing with my computer! Right now, Backcountry outlet has them at $1452, but only for small and medium! DOH!!!


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

Climbingbubba, 
Thanks for the answer. I am still trying to decide if I am going to go with a flush headset or a regular. I don't want to make the bike any slacker, but I would like to avoid pedal strikes as much as possible.
Loads of time to decide as we are in the deep freeze in Montreal and a few months from riding.

UncleCliffy,
I understand how you are feeling. I was the same way until I ordered mine. I actually had my girlfriend watch the computer as she is at her desk more than I am. Fortunately for me, I think she snagged the last large that was left.

Eric


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

rugbyred said:


> UncleCliffy,
> I understand how you are feeling. I was the same way until I ordered mine. I actually had my girlfriend watch the computer as she is at her desk more than I am. Fortunately for me, I think she snagged the last large that was left.
> 
> Eric


They still have raw larges, but they're not on sale! :madmax: :madmax: :madmax:

Come on Backcountry, help out the tall guys!!!


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

You would correct. They only have one left. I find it weird that the other frames are on sale for 40% off but the large is not.
Try e-mailing them, maybe they will do it and you get free shipping with them (if I am not mistaken).
Eric


----------



## Summit (Mar 25, 2004)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Grrrrrr...
> 
> I've been watching Chainlove like a hawk, but I feel like I'm morphing with my computer! Right now, Backcountry outlet has them at $1452, but only for small and medium! DOH!!!


Cliffy, 
You are probably SOL on the Chainlove deal in that case. The ones on the main backcountry site would be older stock that were purchased at a higher cost, so you won't see the crazy good deals that are left on the small and medium works frames (all 93 of them). Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

hey man, i know this is a little more money but its looking like your best chance to get a good deal at this point. plus its the stealth black which is a little more rare of a color.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Intense-Slopestyle-SS-Frame-Large-NEW-IN-BOX_W0QQitemZ120377330351QQihZ002QQcategoryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

i bought my frame from this guy and he is legit. i actually paid this much for mine and it was used.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

By the way, can you tell I've decided between the 2 frames yet? :skep: 

I'm probably going to bite the bullet on this one. I may call Backcountry and beg, but we'll see. The way things are working out, I'll probably be able to get the frame, but won't be able to afford a headset or fork as easily... I guess none of my taxes are going into savings!


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> I rode a Reign X and it felt like poop. Dirty, hair filled, poop.


I don't know dude...I don't want to call you biased cause I don't think you are, but saying the Glory, Reign X, and Trance...basically every Giant bike on the market is poop, then straight up saying you jizz over DW Link when you own two DW Link bikes kinda comes off as biased.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Cliffy, it might make no difference at all, but i've been riding all day at my local upift, which is the first time in a month i've ridden my SS properly, and i just fell in love with it again.

Just gone single ring and added a MRP System 3 chainguide and a saint shifter and it rules for DH now! It is so much fun, and while secretly thinking about getting a DH bike like my friends Super-pimped Kona Stab Supreme, said mate had a few runs on my SS and jumped off it with the biggest smile saying how much damn fun it is, making me realise i don't need another bike. This thing is so good for pretty much EVERYTHING i ride bar commuting!
Responsive, flickable, light and just brilliant fun!
Just so amped about my days riding, and the SS's performance, thought i'd share it with someone considering buying one!

Definitely my dream bike, and no regrets!!!

Good luck whichever you choose!!


----------



## rocman1287 (Oct 26, 2006)

im moving to southern arizona (Tucson) and Im looking to build a new bike for the terrain. two bikes that I am considering are the reign x and ss. so i've been reading through this thread and it seems like the reign x is a better peddler but im wonderin how well does its suspension handle drops and technical terrain. I freeride and DH on a demo 9 so Im Iooking for a more versatile and lighter FR sled. Can anyone from AZ provide some insight on a good all around bike for the terrain? i live in NE haha a lot different.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

PS> If it makes a difference said mate is AM Top10 in his class in the UK, so he knows his stuff, and is a brilliant Dh'er!!


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah the SS is a good bike, but...at the end of the day, it is a very SPECIFIC bike, like a bottle rocket (which does not mean that I am comparing a BR to the SS in any direct compaison at all, just the specifics of the intended use) that renders it with FAR less diversity and versatility that what the GRX offers. Although in saying that, it does not stop people from riding the SS or any bike in a DJ context if they so desired or on a BMX track or down the corner store to buy some beer...? People always will...do as they please.

As both a racer and a weekend warrior as well as a "ride when I can" kind of guy, the GRX is simply a far more versatile tool than the SS and it has nothing to do with the black and white context of Brand wars...it is what it is, and after riding the design for 2 years now, I can safely say that with strong conviction. And while owning other brands I can say that it is my fav bike BECAUSE of that versatility.

At the end of the day, buy what suits your needs, your budget and your local terrain that you would mostly be riding as well as purchase for your current skill level as well as your future skill level. And do not be branded by any single brand...get what you like with what at the time has the best tools for the buck, best support network and warrenty as well as what suits your needs.


----------



## dropmachine.com (Apr 8, 2004)

I had in a Giant Reign X1 for review on Dropmachine, and the thing that suprised me was how neutral it was in everything. It just motored going iup, and flew going down, but never felt like it was specifically biased towards either. It was also much more efficient under pedalling then my Nomad, especially in the granny. 

while I am a big fan of Intense bikes, I have heard numerous complaints about the flexy rear end. Unfortuantely seeing a bike that that around here is pretty dman rare. 

I should also be building my own Reign X this year. I think you take that bike, put a Lyrik Coil Uturn up front, and you basically have the best all around bike on the market.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Sim2u said:


> _Yeah the SS is a good bike, but...at the end of the day, it is a very SPECIFIC bike, like a bottle rocket (which does not mean that I am comparing a BR to the SS in any direct compaison at all, just the specifics of the intended use) that renders it with FAR less diversity and versatility that what the GRX offers. Although in saying that, it does not stop people from riding the SS or any bike in a DJ context if they so desired or on a BMX track or down the corner store to buy some beer...? People always will...do as they please.
> 
> As both a racer and a weekend warrior as well as a "ride when I can" kind of guy, the GRX is simply a far more versatile tool than the SS and it has nothing to do with the black and white context of Brand wars...it is what it is, and after riding the design for 2 years now, I can safely say that with strong conviction. And while owning other brands I can say that it is my fav bike BECAUSE of that versatility.
> 
> ...


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Orange Goblin

I don't have tons of hold on the SS descending abilities (but so far I like the geometry better, which is pretty fuggin huge) as well as handling, but as far as the "trail riding abilities" debate goes, I've gotten a pretty good grasp on the climbing/pedaling abilities of both. 

Hands down the reign X. 

With full lockout in the fork and 15 clicks of Propedal, the SS doesn't climb as well as my glory 0 did, let alone a reign X (all were correctly sprung for my weight). I was running a 36t ring for all bikes (SS, ReignX, and Glory 0) I don't ride in the granny so thats not an issue there. The SS with all that compression/lockout just felt overdamped, didn't track as well, and still bounced and bobbed more then the meastro (without the excessive compression) on either my glory (which I have much more experience with) or on the reign X (which I have more limited ride time on). 

It also came down to the geometry. The SS is extremely aggressive descending geometry while the reign X feels much more moderate. The SS feels like a mini DH bike, the RX feels like a burly AM bike. 

So I definitely give a big advantage to the RX in the "XC/Trail/AM riding" catagory, but this is the DH/FR forum and if you're buying 7 inches (or so) of travel for XC/Trail/AM then you're either on to a bike that's something special and unlike everything else before it, or you're buying the wrong bike. I wouldn't really recommend you buy the RX based on "oh it'll make it to the top of the pregame fireroad easier," and I'm absolutely in love with the SS geometry. I think its my ideal "do everything" bike, with the possible exception of the remedy depending on if I'm more of a descending mood or a trail mood. 

At any rate, enough of my rambling. Both are great bikes, ones a little more "do everything" and the other is a little more "pure shreddage" (as far as geometry, and my limited pump track/slight trail time on the SS) but each have a pretty healthy dose of each. You really can't go wrong.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm stoked with the way this thread has went. I've decided on the SS since I'm pretty sure I want good DH performance but still be able to muscle my way to the top of the climb. I think I can deal with the SS's possible shortcomings on trails since I'm riding a 45lb DH bike with a 47inch wheelbase on trails right now!

At this point I'm bummed I didn't kill my credit card on Chainlove when I HAD THE CHANCE!!! I'm currently exploring other options to acquire the frame...


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> I'm stoked with the way this thread has went. I've decided on the SS since I'm pretty sure I want good DH performance but still be able to muscle my way to the top of the climb. I think I can deal with the SS's possible shortcomings on trails since I'm riding a 45lb DH bike with a 47inch wheelbase on trails right now!
> 
> At this point I'm bummed I didn't kill my credit card on Chainlove when I HAD THE CHANCE!!! I'm currently exploring other options to acquire the frame...


Don't stress too much. When my roommate decided he wanted a SS, we sat there watching every CL update for three weeks before one popped up. Just keep an eye on it and be patient, they'll come up


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

William42 said:


> Don't stress too much. When my roommate decided he wanted a SS, we sat there watching every CL update for three weeks before one popped up. Just keep an eye on it and be patient, they'll come up


That's the problem. Although It may seem like I'm on the computer all the time, (here) I can't watch all the time. I asked Backcountry.com and they won't budge enough on a large currently. (Medium and small sizes are 40% off at $1452... )


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> That's the problem. Although It may seem like I'm on the computer all the time, (here) I can't watch all the time. I asked Backcountry.com and they won't budge enough on a large currently. (Medium and small sizes are 40% off at $1452... )


Well, there is one more (maybe 2?) more 08 reign X1's going for a pretty good complete price from giant right now. You might want to look at your dealer pricing  Frame V Complete RX1 for that price might tip the you substantially toward the RX. Money wise I'd go the reign in a heartbeat for that price, neither one is enough better then the other to justify a 1500 dollar price difference. Look into it. My coworker just picked up 1 of the last two medium 08 X1's for a pretty stellar price.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

William42 said:


> Orange Goblin
> 
> I don't have tons of hold on the SS descending abilities (but so far I like the geometry better, which is pretty fuggin huge) as well as handling, but as far as the "trail riding abilities" debate goes, I've gotten a pretty good grasp on the climbing/pedaling abilities of both.
> 
> ...


William42, i'm not sure if you're arguing or agreeing, it seems like your agreeing??

"I think its very similar with its versatility to the GRX, but the SS is suited to the FR/DH end of the spectrum, whereas the GRX is more suited to the AM/FR end."

I don't doubt that the GRX is better pedlling wise, thats why it has advantages at the AM end of the spectrum, but the SS is better in DH territory hence it being more DH/FR oriented.
I'm not saying one is better than the other overall, just that they are both versatile bikes but with different biases. Sorry if i worded it badly.

Well chuffed your going for the SS Cliffy, after reading many of your posts/threads and talking on here over the last year, it definitely seems like the right choice for what you want!

Best of luck with Chainlove!

(If it makes you feel any better, I ordered an Large Red SS from chainlove, but cancelled it before it shipped because of the exchange rate thinking the deal wasn't worth it, now the RRP of SS's has gone up by over £200 ($290) they're now £2000!!! DAMMIT!!


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

I agree, for the money, reign X cant be touched. Corvette against the Porsche Both get around the track in times that are nearly identical (depends on driver) but everyone will want a Porsche, not a corvette. If budget didnt matter, i would take an SS too.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Cant you tell Cliffy has made up hiw mind! He aint giving in.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh and cool thread. The SS has never been on my list due to price and availability but it looks sweet on paper and raw in photos. I was considering the RX but I just didnt see what all the fuss was about, I mean its a Giant eh! Well if its going up against the SS and its a 50/50 then it must be worth another look later down the road. I went Wildcard and lovin it for my current riding. Are the issues with the RX big deals - bearings and weak RD hanger? I read the hanger can be replaced with a glory hanger but then what are the chances of damaging the frame instead of sacrificing the hanger? How big a deal are the bearing issues? I would like to know what the changes are for the RX in 2010, anyone know? There have been wisperings.
Sorry for the derailing.
Good luck Uncle Cliffy, I hope you get your deal from CL. I think we all know what it feels like to be stoked oin getting a new ride.


----------



## ezduzit (Jul 21, 2005)

Here's to hoping they re-appear on CL soon. I've got an itchy trigger finger for a Medium...


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

ezduzit said:


> Here's to hoping they re-appear on CL soon. I've got an itchy trigger finger for a Medium...


Well, like I said you can get the raw mediums for $1452 on Backcountry.com right now. 40% off. I'd go for it, but I'm a large for sure. (That they're selling at full price-same color.  )


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

I hear ya with the chainlove thing. My wife was starting to wonder why I was ducking into the office every 15min. I pulled the trigger on a used one on Ebay. I hope that works out for me.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

I think we are disagreeing to agree to disagree yet agreeing...:thumbsup:

Dont missunderstand me at all, I am in no way bashing the bike or its abilities on any level. I am willing to agree with you that it is a *somewhat* versatile bike BUT...within the the FR/ DH sectors mainly as you yourself have pointed out. Which makes it specific to those areas mainly although not exclusively - look at lawnmower races; and the designers in all intentions, created it MAINLY with Slope Style in mind, making it great for Freeride and nimble enough for DH. However, it is NOT a DH bike in the sense of the word and what the implies. Sure, they made it to do DH but it was not built only for DH, if it was, it would be alot more substancial and therefore presenting FAR LESS manauverability, agility and it would fly through the air like a DH-styled brick. Erm...NOT good for Slopestyle one would imagine.

The GRX was designed as a tool for many applications not just Slopestyle/Freeride and fun DH. This is WHY it has grown on me as one of my alltime fav bikes, because in actuality it CAN do most things well, yet if you segregate it into those specific areas it does not shine in any one of those per say in light of the fact that it IS a "do it all bike" with an emphasis on AM/ FR and LDH. So from this premise, the GRX alone has far more versality then the SS.

So...yes, the SS can do AM as you stated and in furthering that point, so can a V10...whether or not you choose the right tool for the job based purly and not exclusively to its asthetic nature and who designed it and which company it was produced by should not give rise to its superiority against a similar bike based around different perameters.

This is where we differ though...I believe and do know, that the GRX is an extremely versatile bike that is in no way limited to the catagories you specified, such as AM/FR. It really shines on extreme DH trails, gnar slopetyled trails, FR as well as northshore and some basic DJ then following into AM (_loose term there - what is your definition of All Mountain, I understand perfectly well what it entails, which is why its a flaoting perception of reality when you match that term against others perception of what it is or how they apply it_) and XC with an epic thrown in if I need to with as much uphill smack as my heart and legs can muster. I would not do that on the SS...period. Which is not to say you can't of course...doso!

Sure, the SS's geo, frame numbers as well as its suspension will allow it to do alot of that, but not as well as the GRX in light of the design and the parameters that it was designed around. Now, I am not saying one is much better than the other, I am simply stating that one is more versatile than the other based on what it can do and how well it can do it in a diversified application.

One can agree and disagree till the cows come home, as repectfully as one likes...Your POV is neither wrong, yet nor does that make it correct due to the facat that it *is* your POV. And I respect your views well enough so far to acknowledge that what I am stating is also my POV, yet garnered from over 5 years of riding thereabouts with the GRX 07-08, Reign 05, 06 as well as the Intense Tracer, Socom, Uzi and the M6, which I am not a fan of at all.

Even the Intense website lists it as a Slopestyle bike....LINKY.

As I stated previously, it is a specific bike yet in saying that, it does have elements of versatility that allows it to be used other than what it was designed for.


















I mean another factor would be to directly juxtapose them along side each other...it gives better perspective. Look at where all the weight is focussed, the cockpit ergonomics, frame numbers, suspension comparisons, gussetings and reinforcements etc etc...This GRX is not a design made with a focus on SStyle riding with light DH chucked in. It does not have any reinforced gusseting on the headtube, at least, not enough for constant SS abuse if you are going big as the Intense SS was designed for.

And just for me personally, EVEN frame asthetics are on par with the visual cues fo what the bike was designed for.



Orange-Goblin said:


> Sim2u said:
> 
> 
> > _Yeah the SS is a good bike, but...at the end of the day, it is a very SPECIFIC bike, like a bottle rocket (which does not mean that I am comparing a BR to the SS in any direct compaison at all, just the specifics of the intended use) that renders it with FAR less diversity and versatility that what the GRX offers. Although in saying that, it does not stop people from riding the SS or any bike in a DJ context if they so desired or on a BMX track or down the corner store to buy some beer...? People always will...do as they please._
> ...


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Jeebus, this is ridiculous.

This thread can now be moved to Pinkbike...


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

I completely agree with you here.

And Cliffy...you bastardio ...I am SOOOOOooooo jelous that you can fawke-out the cash matey. MUST...MUST have pics, you know that dont you buddy!? And not just some simple bike porn, I want to see some ravashing detailed bike porn where you can see up close all the juicy bits.

Sorry ladies...But what is it with us guys and comparitively propping up juxtaposing objects of EVERYTHING, to a womans body...what gives hey...!?

Cars Vs girls
Bikes - yep, girls.
MTBikes Vs, erm, girls.

A bowl of soggy cornflakes - yep...

A__________ Vs ___________

I guess I only have 3 things on my mind... 



Orange-Goblin said:


> William42, i'm not sure if you're arguing or agreeing, it seems like your agreeing??
> 
> "*I think its very similar with its versatility to the GRX, but the SS is suited to the FR/DH end of the spectrum, whereas the GRX is more suited to the AM/FR end."*
> 
> ...





> Jeebus, this is ridiculous.
> 
> This thread can now be moved to Pinkbike...


HA ha ha...
MWah, ha ha ha ha he he he he
eh...he he he...you know, your probably right!


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Sim2u said:


> And Cliffy...you bastardio ...I am SOOOOOooooo jelous that you can fawke-out the cash matey. MUST...MUST have pics, you know that dont you buddy!? And not just some simple bike porn, I want to see some ravashing detailed bike porn where you can see up close all the juicy bits.


This isn't going to be a really bling build, most parts are going to be carried over from my Bottlerocket:

Lyric of some sort, or Totem Soloair. (Should I start another thread? LOL)
Mavic 823's on red Hadley hubs with 2.35 UST Nevegals (Gonna try some Prowler UST's next)
Thompson X4 stem with Spank 777 bars (Chrome-on order  )
Saint brakes and levers (old style)
Saint cranks (old style; hopefully upgrading to 170mm XT's) Syncros alloy mental pedals
XO derailleur (2006 style-alloy cage) X9 shifter.
SDG I-beam with Formula FX seat.



combatkimura said:


> Jeebus, this is ridiculous.
> 
> This thread can now be moved to Pinkbike...


Ha. Funny, but I was thinking this was one of the more restrained "what bike?" threads. You have to remember you have 2 people on here who have collectively made the most posts on MTBR on the 2 frames in question... :thumbsup:


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

it was great but it started to slide toward strong feelings for a certain frame rather than facts and un-biased comparisons.

Both are super sick obviously. SS is more DH, RX is more AM, both are very capable.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

> Ha. Funny, but I was thinking this was one of the more restrained "what bike?" threads. You have to remember you have 2 people on here who have collectively made the most posts on MTBR on the 2 frames in question...


At least until I get the 2010 as a freebie for 6 months, that'll give me time for an attitude adjustment over it...HA...


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah...thats where I got lost, meh.

I was under the impression that we were *not,* debating over which bike was better, or which was for DH or for FR or for AM for that matter, but rather more..."which bike displayed more of a versatile characteristic" within a diversified area of riding and I still have to say that it is the GRX.

But the SS is a sexy beast both on paper and in the skin, the pics do not do it justice either, better in the real.



combatkimura said:


> it was great but it started to slide toward strong feelings for a certain frame rather than facts and un-biased comparisons.
> 
> Both are super sick obviously. SS is more DH, RX is more AM, both are very capable.


----------



## jdcatnau (Feb 22, 2007)

rocman1287 said:


> im moving to southern arizona (Tucson) and Im looking to build a new bike for the terrain. two bikes that I am considering are the reign x and ss. so i've been reading through this thread and it seems like the reign x is a better peddler but im wonderin how well does its suspension handle drops and technical terrain. I freeride and DH on a demo 9 so Im Iooking for a more versatile and lighter FR sled. Can anyone from AZ provide some insight on a good all around bike for the terrain? i live in NE haha a lot different.


rocman1287

I have an 08 Reign X1 and though I don't live in AZ, I do live in Las Vegas which is very similar. That bike handles everything at bootleg canyon. I've done a 12 hr race and have taken it down a DH run (which I will soon be doing more). I have also taken it to Flagstaff, AZ and climbed all day on it. It's not the best bike for climbing, but you just have to hang in there and grind it out. Price was a huge factor to me, it's ready to go out of the box. The only thing I have done to the bike is change the coil springs (fork and shock) and put on a set of DH tires (rocks at bootleg are vicious). Oh yeah, it's my bike for Brian Head as well. Hope this helps.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Hm. I guess I missed the part where it slide towards biased one way or the other? They're similar purpose bikes, but they have slightly different emphasis on whats important. So far I feel like everybody has been pretty good about trying to point out what these emphasis are, although as with anything that is opinion (and generally unexplored territory) much of it is vague guesswork and trying to put your finger on things that don't necessarily spring to the front of your mind. 

Anyway, I don't feel like I have any more valuable input to add to this thread, but hopefully I didn't come off as biased one way or the other because they're both fantastic all purpose aggressive gravity oriented bikes (how's that for a new mountain biking sub catagory )


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

William42 said:


> Hm. I guess I missed the part where it slide towards biased one way or the other? They're similar purpose bikes, but they have slightly different emphasis on whats important. So far I feel like everybody has been pretty good about trying to point out what these emphasis are, although as with anything that is opinion (and generally unexplored territory) much of it is vague guesswork and trying to put your finger on things that don't necessarily spring to the front of your mind.
> 
> Anyway, I don't feel like I have any more valuable input to add to this thread, but hopefully I didn't come off as biased one way or the other because they're both fantastic all purpose aggressive gravity oriented bikes (how's that for a new mountain biking sub catagory )


You're good Will. This thread has actually made me decide on a quiver instead of a bike that "does it all." Someone said it best; "Doesn't excel at everything..."

In my area, the SS will be more suitable as my prefered bike. If I want to go DH, I'll rock my Flatline. If I want to do an XC ride, well that's a bike I don't have yet...

Anyway, most of the trails in my area involve a climb straight up, then go straight down. No in-between... The SS sounds a touch better as I'll be getting all the climbing out of the way initially; then the downhill... :thumbsup:

If the SS isn't my cup of tea, I'll ditch it and try the Reign X... Or something else! One thing I've learned in this sport in my case, you can never try enough bikes. I've got a new bike every year for the past 8 years!


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah thats pretty well much a good philosophy if the ability to do it is there. I did something like that although it was not always each year, sommetimes every 2. And I would have liked to have continued, but the missus...oh boy the missus!!!! I can barely get away with what I have and working within such a feild at time also makes her HATE-em even more. However, in the past few years I have tried to get her into the sport and well, she now loves it...BUT, she does not allow me to change my bike that often as I did when...when...when I was, erm (is she watching me now?) single. Man, even at work I still have to look over my shoulder and I even have my own office lol...!?

What would your top-6 bikes be both "if you could have" = 3 and "what you have now or had" = 3 Cliffy and Will?


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Sim2u said:


> What would your top-6 bikes be both "if you could have" = 3 and "what you have now or had" = 3 Cliffy and Will?


*Best 3 bikes I've had:*
Rocky RM7; got me into DH/FR
Wolfhound custom; rode that bike in many,many cool places.
Ventana El Cuervo; Best DH bike I've owned, would've kept it if I had bought a large...

*3 wish bikes: *(mostly to try, or most curious about
Knolly V-tach
BMW slope ranger
Nicolai ION Gboxx2


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Best bikes I've had/Own:
Canfield lucky
Bighit Spec (rode like crap with a 250lb spring that should have been 400), was heavy and ungainly. But it was my first real DH bike
Giant glory 0 - because I can hold it up as a benchmark for what a bike should have. 

Bikes I'd like? who knows. 
- Maybe a jedi? I like my lucky alot, I donno if I wanna change it. 
- I have a friend who's been building frames for many years. I'd love to have one of the steel 29ers he decided to start building. 
-My roommate is getting into frame building. I'd love to have a DJ he built. 
-A do everything bike? Remedy maybe? I donno. Lots of nice bikes out there.


----------



## dagmz6s (Sep 25, 2007)

Uncle Cliffy your chance is here, there's one large on Chainlove right now.


----------



## ezduzit (Jul 21, 2005)

They came on just as I got in to work. I took this as a sign and snagged me a Medium Works!!!!


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Well, here's the story how I lost several hundred dollars:

I was watching CL this morning. I was drinking my coffee looking at the Nathan Rennie 510's with 10 minutes to go. I had a dentist appointment at 8:50 and it was just after 8. I thought, "ah, it won't be up next..." I went up and took a shower. When I came downstairs 15 minutes later, my phone was ringing. My buddy Izaac answered: "Tell me that was you that got that."

"Got what?"
"The last large SS on Chainlove..."
"*WHAT???*"

Guys, I have to say that Chainlove is the best and worst place to get deals IMO... Back to the drawing board!


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Well, here's the story how I lost several hundred dollars:
> 
> I was watching CL this morning. I was drinking my coffee looking at the Nathan Rennie 510's with 10 minutes to go. I had a dentist appointment at 8:50 and it was just after 8. I thought, "ah, it won't be up next..." I went up and took a shower. When I came downstairs 15 minutes later, my phone was ringing. My buddy Izaac answered: "Tell me that was you that got that."
> 
> ...


man that sucks. when i saw someone had posted they were up again i was hoping you would have gotten it. 
maybe it isn't meant to be


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Ahhh crap, sorry to hear Cliffy. Is that Definitely the last one?


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Orange-Goblin said:


> Ahhh crap, sorry to hear Cliffy. Is that Definitely the last one?


I chatted with Backcountry about it and they're completly out of larges with none on order currently... :madman:


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Man I thought this was gonna be your post saying that some dude at CL was reading your thread with all your agony and could tell how bad you wanted it and organised a deal just for you.
Man thats really crap. I always told my wife showering was a waste of time but this just sux.


----------



## ebarker9 (Jul 10, 2006)

Have you tried Competitive Cyclist? They have the 2008 listed at $1495, which is more than the Chainlove price, but still way less than MSRP.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

ebarker9 said:


> Have you tried Competitive Cyclist? They have the 2008 listed at $1495, which is more than the Chainlove price, but still way less than MSRP.


Thanks for the heads up...

Don't laugh, but I'm on dial-up still and CC's just bogging me down. I'm going for a pumptrack session at my bros and maybe I can scope it there. (BTW this buddy of mine just got his SS frame from Backcountry. I'm gonna go squish it!!! :lol: )


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

They're up again on CL for the SS. Just saw it, thought I would pass it along ASAP.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

YoPawn said:


> They're up again on CL for the SS. Just saw it, thought I would pass it along ASAP.


They're completely out of larges...

Also if you look on Competitive Cyclist, the only offer size small... Can't anybody help out the tall guy here?


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Ill keep the eyes, ears and fingers at the ready for you.

All eye on alert


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2005)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> They're completely out of larges...
> 
> Also if you look on Competitive Cyclist, the only offer size small... Can't anybody help out the tall guy here?


You know Cliffy I have been scoping this thread out, and wish we had a Large to help you out with Brother- the smalls are the last ones left right now. Also Intense is in between batches right now so it is probably going to be a while before they get them ready to roll again with the new Uzzi coming out and all. Reason Chainlove had them so freakin' low price is because they bought the remaining inventory on the 08 SS which has a running change- from what I understand the 08's that CL got had the welded on ISCG mount (mine was an OG one too and I busted mine casing a jump). The 09's will have the new lower bearings/zerks fittings/ and a 1 piece CNC'd ISCG05 mount now. Keep searching man- someone out there is bound to have one for sale soon.

E


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Funny, this thread should be titled "Where in the world is a large SS frame?" :lol: :lol: :lol:



[email protected] said:


> You know Cliffy I have been scoping this thread out, and wish we had a Large to help you out with Brother- the smalls are the last ones left right now. Also Intense is in between batches right now so it is probably going to be a while before they get them ready to roll again with the new Uzzi coming out and all. Reason Chainlove had them so freakin' low price is because they bought the remaining inventory on the 08 SS which has a running change- from what I understand the 08's that CL got had the welded on ISCG mount (mine was an OG one too and I busted mine casing a jump). The 09's will have the new lower bearings/zerks fittings/ and a 1 piece CNC'd ISCG05 mount now. Keep searching man- someone out there is bound to have one for sale soon.
> 
> E


Thanks for the info. My bro Izaac just got his medium SS frame and he has the CNC BB shell. I didn't pay attention to his linkage though... I'll have to look at that today. BTW, have you heard Intenses ETA on the new frames? I was going to call about it today... I'm anxious because the weather is dialed right now and I have money burning a hole in my pocket!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2005)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Funny, this thread should be titled "Where in the world is a large SS frame?" :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the info. My bro Izaac just got his medium SS frame and he has the CNC BB shell. I didn't pay attention to his linkage though... I'll have to look at that today. BTW, have you heard Intenses ETA on the new frames? I was going to call about it today... I'm anxious because the weather is dialed right now and I have money burning a hole in my pocket!


Well Intense has cut back to 4 day work weeks- so you wouldn't get an answer today. Last week I inquired about a medium for a customer and Chad was telling me that they were still going to be a while before they released the new ones. I know for sure that they typically keep one or 2 frames around for warranty purposes- so there is a small likely hood that I could weasel one away from them (assuming they have a large) but I'll have to wait until Monday to ask. I can get back with you then if you'd like. Why don't you email me at [email protected]
just as a reminder to follow up on this for you.

E2


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> They're completely out of larges...
> 
> Also if you look on Competitive Cyclist, the only offer size small... Can't anybody help out the tall guy here?


I would say just get the Reign x, but they jacked the price up to $1700 and put a damn DHX air 4 on it! :eekster: 
They were a great deal before at $1250, regardless of bearing life.

Despite all of my grumbling about the bearings on them, mine has been one of the most incredible handling bikes I've ever been on. Doesn't corner quite as hard as my Highline, but really damn close.


----------



## ebarker9 (Jul 10, 2006)

There's an ebay listing for a large, if you wanted to go that route.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

ebarker9 said:


> There's an ebay listing for a large, if you wanted to go that route.


Thanks man. I've had that one on "watch items" ever since climbingbubba told me about it. :lol:


----------



## fishboy67 (Apr 22, 2008)

Theres a large on pinkbike for 1350.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Pinkbike....ooooooooohhhh, thats a bucket of fish right there. Cliffy would be forever tainted if he bought it from there lol, the mods would BAN him for life, he he he.


----------



## happhazard (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey Cliff! Brian from Ashland here- been reading about your trials and tribulations- tough choices... the intense looks really good. I don't know why the vpp design guys at santa cruz/ intense can't seem to make a 6" bike pedal well, when bikes like the V-10 pedal great? Oh well. Your point about just riding up for a long way and then decending-ie; having a better DHing trail bike makes some sense, although if you get the SS, will you have two bikes with too much overlap? I will say my reign x does most things pretty well. Also, a previous poster suggested the IH Sixpoint. Just rode around on Nathan's, and it pedals better than the GRX.(his has a 1/4" reduced i2i shock w/ the stock stroke) It also feels really plush. Moreso than the GRX. Hope I haven't introduced any more indecisiveness in you! And good luck finding that large. Cheers and see you out on the trails!


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

happhazard said:


> Hey Cliff! Brian from Ashland here- been reading about your trials and tribulations- tough choices... the intense looks really good. I don't know why the vpp design guys at santa cruz/ intense can't seem to make a 6" bike pedal well, when bikes like the V-10 pedal great? Oh well. Your point about just riding up for a long way and then decending-ie; having a better DHing trail bike makes some sense, although if you get the SS, will you have two bikes with too much overlap? I will say my reign x does most things pretty well. Also, a previous poster suggested the IH Sixpoint. Just rode around on Nathan's, and it pedals better than the GRX.(his has a 1/4" reduced i2i shock w/ the stock stroke) It also feels really plush. Moreso than the GRX. Hope I haven't introduced any more indecisiveness in you! And good luck finding that large. Cheers and see you out on the trails!


Long time no see Brian! Cool to see you on the boards. :thumbsup: This guy rips folks...

Have you seen the Flatline? I'm pretty confident there won't be a ton of overlap between these two bikes. Izaak got an SS frame and we put it together last week. 33 lbs!!! Granted he has some lighter parts on there, but damn. That's sweet. I love my Rocky, but it's just not playful enough. I have to push it up everything right now if there isn't a shuttle happening, I'm over it. I'm keeping it for those eye-watering runs down TW and Willamette, but the SS will be my all-rounder...

The closest things I've been on are Nomads. Of the two I pedaled around I thought they were fine. No trail time. I don't get a lot of chances to see Nathan so I haven't had time to plug him on his Nomad. As other people have said though, the SS ramps up a bit more so I think I'm going to like it... 

Hopefully I'll know more tomorrow. Now If I could just make my mind up on a fork...


----------



## happhazard (Feb 7, 2009)

[Now If I could just make my mind up on a fork...] 
Lyric maybe? I'd say a coil boxxer u-turn(effing dirty, but practical-because your a big boy). No bling factor there though! Any thoughts on the rest of the build? Single ring or double? All your bikes turn out really nice, and I'm sure this one will be one of the best. Especially if you throw on some SPD's...


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

happhazard said:


> [Now If I could just make my mind up on a fork...]
> Lyric maybe? I'd say a coil boxxer u-turn(effing dirty, but practical-because your a big boy). No bling factor there though! Any thoughts on the rest of the build? Single ring or double? All your bikes turn out really nice, and I'm sure this one will be one of the best. Especially if you throw on some SPD's...


This isn't going to be a really bling build, most parts are going to be carried over from my Bottlerocket:

Fox 36. Just have to decide which one...  
Mavic 823's on red Hadley hubs with 2.35 UST Nevegals (Gonna try some Prowler UST's next)
Thompson X4 stem with Spank 777 bars (Chrome-on order )
Saint brakes and levers (old style)
Saint cranks (old style; hopefully upgrading to 170mm XT's) ONE RING! (34t)
I still have to line up a chainguide. If I'm patient, the LG1+ models will be out in 3 weeks...
XO derailleur (2006 style-alloy cage) X9 shifter.
SDG I-beam with Formula FX seat.
... and yeah, all non-shuttle rides I'll probably have my SPD's on it.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Man, I use my SPD's on those narly shuttle DH/FR rips religiously without fail. 

Set on relatively loose settings (ergo, enough to easily bang-out a few more of the simpler tricks without slipping out accidently under hard riding~close cut really), it really gives you so much more of a precise feeling as well as slightly more power at the helm, at least this is how it feels for me while in the heat of the situation.

The negs, would be if you did not have a pre-programmed "Exit Strategy" crammed into your brain before a crash comes homing in on you, then, you can get really screwed...


----------



## Salami (Jan 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Reason Chainlove had them so freakin' low price is because they bought the remaining inventory on the 08 SS which has a running change- from what I understand the 08's that CL got had the welded on ISCG mount (mine was an OG one too and I busted mine casing a jump).
> E


Some of the SS from Chainlove did have the ISCG 05 mounts. Don't know if they have the other 09 upgrades though.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

The deal is done. I have a frame on the way! More details to come... 

Mega props to Competitive Cyclist and Eric E!


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

swish...well, there you go. Now, who gets the free bottle of Red for helping? Looks like Eric was able to wringe Intense out of a spare there...VERY nice Cliffy, you ARE spoilt matey, he he he.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Sim2u said:


> swish...well, there you go. Now, who gets the free bottle of Red for helping? Looks like Eric was able to wringe Intense out of a spare there...VERY nice Cliffy, you ARE spoilt matey, he he he.


Well at least I'm spoiling myself... Thank you Federal Govt.  Now I have to get a fork and a few other bits... Then hopefully have someone take some shots.

I live for new bike builds and test rides. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

> I live for new bike builds and test rides.


Yah man...me too. I love just wrenching them up late at night with a red or some Absinthe, maybe 1 beer or a tea...(?) with very specific functions. For example, I just re-did the older VT-1 I had as testy and it was eventually just given to me in a way. I have set up that bike in so many ways and styles thatI forget, but always keep a set up book if I even need to go back to a specific build at any time. Currently, I have it set up as an agressive AM bike with adjustable front suspension and a rase seat post that gives me over 9" of vertical adjustment and works WONDERS on this rig, IF set up right. Ill post apic later of it, its nothing special but I love it and would never sell it - although I have come close more than a couple of times.

What were you thinking in terms of bling-ish type parts and brakes/hubs etc...?


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> The deal is done. I have a frame on the way! More details to come...
> 
> Mega props to Competitive Cyclist and Eric E!


Great to hear Cliffy!!! You're gonna love that SS, just gave mine some TLC with new Saint Shifter, DMR grips, Deity Decoy Pedals and Lifesaver bar caps and a good clean! Looks mint!

I love that bike so much its not quite right!


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Sim2u said:


> What were you thinking in terms of bling-ish type parts and brakes/hubs etc...?


I have a list, few posts back. Most of the parts I have are really nice, just a couple seasons old now. "Blingy" would be me dropping for all new parts. There's lots of stuff I'd like to try. I'm getting a new seat, headset and handlebars (back-ordered  ) But the wheels, brakes and most of the drivetrain will be off my old Bottlerocket. Right now I'm just trying to wrap my head around what fork to get.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah I knew you had posted some stuff above **SOMEWHERE** and I was simply too erm, lazy to track back up. Well...are you thinking adjustable hight or not...? Air or Coil...and how far are you going to push the bike...far...very far...treat it like Sofia Laren (sp) after a nights drinking with the lads...?


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

I love my Totem but do quite a bit of DH racing, DH/FR trails etc. Can't recommend it enough for maximum beef!! 

The Fox 36 is a better all round bet possibly, Van if you need utter butter and/or Dh suppleness for maximum traction, or Float if your going to be trail riding more, and need it a little lighter. (I loved my float) TALAS if you need adjustability.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Sim2u said:


> Yeah I knew you had posted some stuff above **SOMEWHERE** and I was simply too erm, lazy to track back up. Well...are you thinking adjustable hight or not...? Air or Coil...and how far are you going to push the bike...far...very far...treat it like Sofia Laren (sp) after a nights drinking with the lads...?


Nice comparison...



Orange-Goblin said:


> I love my Totem but do quite a bit of DH racing, DH/FR trails etc. Can't recommend it enough for maximum beef!!
> 
> The Fox 36 is a better all round bet possibly, Van if you need utter butter and/or Dh suppleness for maximum traction, or Float if your going to be trail riding more, and need it a little lighter. (I loved my float) TALAS if you need adjustability.


For the longest time I've been wanting to run a Lyrik for the weight and features, but the other day I got to mess with my buddies 09 Talas and was floored with the stiffness. He's got one on a Bottlerocket with 1 1/8 steerer and my friends SS with a Lyrik was right there. The Fox was WAY stiffer front to back under braking and hitting the curb...

The Float is under 5 lbs!  It's just crazy. I've been reading up a bit and found an article where Steve Jones of Dirt magazine actually prefered the Float over the Vanilla. Another friend has a Totem coil and it's stiff as well, but I'd be saving a full pound going to the Fox... I just need to decide what's best I guess. I bumped up an older thread for people to weigh in now that the 09's have been out for a while now.

Another cool thing about the Float is they're pretty easy to lower if I roll the fork to another bike. Me and Eric were talking about it today on the phone as I was buying my frame. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Having both forks, Fox 36 and the RS Lyrik, I would go the Lyick without a flick or flutter of the eyebrow, at least in most situations within an Am scenario. If I was going to push it a bit more, I would go the 36 at the drop of a hat. The 36 does feel just that much more stiffer at the head, but that is minor and you would probably not really notice this unless you had quite a lot of trail time under both...perhaps!? And as you noticed, the 36 is stiffer in terms of suspension plushness with other attributes that some may find appealing.

Of the top of you head, what are the comparativee weights?


----------



## happhazard (Feb 7, 2009)

As for the what fork debate: I've got the 36van and its so-so. Maybe oversprung for my weight? I've also never opened it up and checked oil/ oil weight may be too heavy. Did try a 36 talas and a lyric air something and they both felt great, really plush/ no stiction. Can't comment on which felt stiffer...so does this throw the " coil feels better than air" under the bus?! By the way, why is there a 15mm front axle standard now- :madman:


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

happhazard said:


> As for the what fork debate: I've got the 36van and its so-so. Maybe oversprung for my weight? I've also never opened it up and checked oil/ oil weight may be too heavy. Did try a 36 talas and a lyric air something and they both felt great, really plush/ no stiction. Can't comment on which felt stiffer...so does this throw the " coil feels better than air" under the bus?! By the way, why is there a 15mm front axle standard now- :madman:


15mm axel's are reserved to the Fox 32 series. 36's are still 20mm. So far, I'm not sold that we needed another standard.

I'm going to order up a 36 Float RC2 tomorrow. Hopefully they're in stock. I can't get over how light and stiff it is. Also I think for where I'm going to ride the bike mostly it will work great.  I'll leave those gnar trips to the Flatline anyway.

I got to ride with Wes and Izaak Friday. Izaak has his SS built up and his initial report has me pretty fired up!  "Perfect Ashland bike" he says. Hopefully I'll have mine running within a couple weeks here. Just need to get my chainguide sorted and maybe sell the Saint's I have to get some XT's. (Or new Saint's  )


----------

